# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Psychology in Europe

## Egor Shcherbatykh

I'd like to know where can I study psychology in English up to the masters level in Europe. I wish there would be something with acceptable tuition costs. Also what are the chances to get a job after graduating?

----------


## Aberdeen

> I'd like to know where can I study psychology in English up to the masters level in Europe. I wish there would be something with acceptable tuition costs. Also what are the chances to get a job after graduating?


The best place in Europe to find English language courses in psychology (or any other subject) is Britain, since the official language of Britain is English (of a sort). However, tuition costs in Britain are far from being acceptable. I don't know what your chances are of finding a job after graduating. In what country? Your country of origin, the country where you study or some other European country? There are so many different possible situations that it's difficult to say. If finding a job after graduation is what's most important to you, study accounting. It seems to me to be a pretty drab subject, but there are always jobs for accountants.

----------


## pacificbreeze

I guess Britain is best place for you )

----------

